# Hiawatha gamble??? Need



## RenoN9ne11 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hiawatha Gamble???

Hi! I was wondering if any of you knew more about this old Hiawatha Gamble I just got and could tell me more about it,

I looked it up and cannot find it anywhere online, it's a really nice 1960's,1970's maybe? 

Please let me know!!! Thank you


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2019)

Hiawatha bikes were sold by Gambles general stores. Looks like you have a Murray made bike from the Eliminator (but not an eliminator)family of bikes. Obviously repainted and Schwinn crank/chainring added. Seat looks nice. Cool Muscle Bike project! I have a Sears Screamer that is similar with a 16" front wheel that is the same basic design.


----------

